# Question for the future!



## Marshall (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking at getting a saltwater tank in the future so I'm trying to get as much information as possible before I even think about getting stuck into it, I have a jewul 200l/40gal tank already with freshwater tropical fish in there, after a quick conversation with the fish store bloke he told me this tank can be converted very easily, it has underneath storage which I'm told is defiantly needed for saltwater.

I'd like to know how to set it up, where would be the best place to get the equipment (I live in the UK) and what sort of problems there are that you can come up against with set up and cycling saltwater tanks.

Any information would be great including numbers and species of fish and corals to place in there.

I like colour and funky looking fish including puffers. I also saw in the fish store that they had a small stingray, will try to find out the breed of it but he was about the same size as a medium dinner plate. Would the tank be too small for him or would it be fine if I didn't make the tank to crowded.

Thanks. Marshall


----------



## Tuton (May 11, 2013)

first stingrays need hundreds, if not thousands, of gallons of water, as most grow to about 2/3 meters
In a 40 gallon breeder I would have no more than 5 small to medium fish
A group of fish that might set you off:
Fuzzy dwarf Lionfish
Snowflake eel
Wartskin Anglerfish
any of the Canthigaste puffers


----------

